
Alpha PALcode - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PALcode
======
rbanffy
Interesting. Something slightly higher level than IBM's millicode.

It's a bit of a shame that Alpha is one of the promising RISC architectures
that died.

